#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Ваджрная речь

## Андрей Кучеренко

Здравствуйте!
Ищу книгу: "Ваджрная речь", Тулку Ургена Ринпоче, если у кого-то есть в электронной форме, так как в печатной уже нигде не найти...
Буду премного благодарен!
Спасибо!

----------

Vidyadhara (27.12.2010), Евгений Грейт (27.12.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (27.12.2010)

----------


## Евгений Грейт

Присоединяюсь к просьбе. Быть может, у кого-нибудь из присутствующих на форуме есть возможность отсканировать?

----------

Chhyu Dorje (28.12.2010), Vidyadhara (27.12.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (27.12.2010)

----------


## YanaYa

Вот бы её переиздали!
Искала и в букинистических, нет нигде, книга выходила в Уддияне в 2002 и с тех пор не переиздавалась на русском.

----------

Vidyadhara (27.12.2010), Евгений Грейт (27.12.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (27.12.2010)

----------


## Иван Петров

http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/4164808/ вот есть аналогичное введение в дзогчен. если вам именно это нужно, а не раритет в коллекцию  :Wink: 
(в электронном виде)

----------

YanaYa (28.12.2010), Евгений Грейт (27.12.2010)

----------


## YanaYa

Если человек ищет книгу еще не значит, что он коллекционер  :Smilie: 
"Ваджрная речь" книга сущностных наставлений, лично меня очень вдохновляющая.
Но у меня есть возможность читать её только на английском в гуглбукс.

да, еще доступна прекрасная книга  Тулку Ургьена Ринпоче "Так как есть" том 1,

----------

Евгений Грейт (29.12.2010)

----------


## Андрей Кучеренко

... из предисловия книги: "Орген Тобгял Ринпоче говорил о Тулку Ургене Рин-поче: «Я уверен, что нет ни малейшей разницы между состоянием ума Тулку Ургена Ринпоче и Самантабхадры. И Дзонгсар Кенце Ринпоче, и я считали, что намного полезнее провести всего несколько часов с Тулку Ургеном Ринпоче, задавая ему вопросы и слушая его ответы, чем много месяцев и лет изучать книги и заниматься аналитической медитацией»."
лично для меня, книги этого автора очень воодушевляющие... хочется жить, практиковать...

----------

YanaYa (28.12.2010), Евгений Грейт (29.12.2010)

----------


## Евгений Грейт

> Если человек ищет книгу еще не значит, что он коллекционер 
> "Ваджрная речь" книга сущностных наставлений, лично меня очень вдохновляющая.
> Но у меня есть возможность читать её только на английском в гуглбукс.
> 
> да, еще доступна прекрасная книга  Тулку Ургьена Ринпоче "Так как есть" том 1,


А у Вас не  найдется ссылочки хотя бы на английский вариант?

----------


## YanaYa

http://books.google.ru/books?id=y1Sp...gbs_navlinks_s

как прочитать книгу с ограниченным просмотром:
http://arch-grafika.ru/forum/21-220-1

----------

Андрей Кучеренко (30.12.2010), Евгений Грейт (30.12.2010)

----------


## Chhyu Dorje

Скаченная частично пдфка с гугля , не хватает некоторых скрытых страниц , всего 25 , в книге 196 , ссылка http://www.onlinedisk.ru/file/586991/ , возможно позже получится скачать и другие страницы.

----------

YanaYa (27.01.2011), Андрей Кучеренко (10.01.2011), Аня Приходящая (10.01.2011), Евгений Грейт (10.01.2011), Юрий К. (12.01.2011)

----------

